# Excelsiors made in Indiana



## mybike1 (Feb 5, 2009)

I've been researching Excelsior bicycles made here in my hometown of Michigan City, Indiana for a few years now. It seems they were made from the early 1900's up to the mid 1950's under the Excelsior Mfg. Co. name. I have talked to some former employees and have many pictures and have some great info. anymore info would be appreciated, there doesn't seem to be much available online. 
 I do have one frustrating issue. I have seen maybe a hundred of these Excelsiors and I found one headbadge on ebay recently that confuses the heck out of me. All of the Excelsior headbadges that I've seen are basicly the same thing, a big letter E with "Excelsior" running through the middle of it with "Excelsior Mfg. Co. Michigan City IN" near the bottom. The one I saw on ebay was exactly that except the bottom reads " Excelsior Mfg by Excelsior supply co. USA Chicago" 
 All my research for far has lead me to believe that Michigan City's Excelsiors had nothing to do with the better known Schwinn Excelsiors but now... I dunno. any help would be appreciated. 
 and if you want any info on the M.C. excelsiors let me know. I can supply pictures of the factory and some great pics some bikes, a very old phone book ad, and a picture of a brochure and even a picture of an old Excelsior dealer shop!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 5, 2009)

*Chicago and Excelsior*

In late 1911, Arnold Schwinn and company purchased the Excelsior supply and manufacturing company mainly to aquire it's motorcycle division. This was the easiest way for Schwinn to jump into the motorcycle business. I would imagine that with the purchase came all of the rights to the American Excelsior name, including its Michigan City plant in Indiana. The Excelsior motorcycle division was located in Chicago not far from the Schwinn bicycle factory so it was a perfect fit for A.S.& co. The motorcycles were called Autocycles and later due to export confusion with a British Excelsior motorcycle. They just became known as the Super "X". Schwinn discontinued its foray into the motorcycle business in 1931 and focused on its bicycle production. When the balloon tire motorcycle style bicycle craze hit, it was a natural for Schwinn to name its super deluxe bicycles after its very successful motorcycles.  So thats how the name "Excelsior Autocycle" came to be in known bicycle lexicon.


----------



## mybike1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Yup, I am very familiar with that story. However, There never was an Excelsior motorcycle plant here before Schwinn bought the name Excelsior. 
 This plant never manufactured motorcycles at all!
I've talked to quite a few past employees that worked here at the M.C. plant and they all insisted that these bikes were never involved with Schwinn at all!
 It seems like the more research I do, the deeper the plot thickens. and Michigan City's Excelsior plant was an independant company.

I have many photos and brochures and phone book advertisments to back this up! 

Some of the past employees have told me that some Rollfasts were produced here for a short time and that some bikes recieved a "de luxe" or "rex" headbadge. It is also well known around here that Michigan City's Excelsior plant produced many bikes for Albright's bike shop in South Bend, Indiana wearing an "Albrights Superior" headbadge.

So.. it seems that Schwinn's Exelsior "Excelsior supply co"  is not at all related to Michigan City's Excelsior " Excelsior Mfg. Co"

If I'm wrong, please prove it to me! so far all the info I have aquired points to an indpendant company. SOMEONE HELP CLEAR THIS UP!!!!!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 6, 2009)

*Mysterious indeed!*

In my brief research on the subject, I found a reference to a metal polishers union order to strike various cycle manufacturing plants for paying sub standard wages, which included the Arnold Schwinn company. In the order it states the the cycles are badged and sold thru a variety of names and locations but in fact are all manufactured by the Schwinn company. It then states that the Excelsior cycle company of Michigan City, Indiana though badged the same, has no affiliation whatsoever with the Schwinn plant and does pay its workers the union scale, therfore they should not be included in the order to strike. Very interesting, because the badges that both companies used looked exactly the same, except for the city of manufacture.


----------



## mybike1 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Thank you!*

Yes! this is what I've been looking for! 
I also just learned that the Excelsior plant in M.C. was bought by Bill Snyder, former president of H.P. Snyder manufacturing, makers of Rollfast bicycles at some point and time, so that they would have a midwest location! 
 So, buyers and collectors beware! if your Excelsior has a Michigan City headbadge, is is NOT a Schwinn. Although, I'm still puzzled by the similar look to some Chicago and M.C. badges. Still looking for answers... please help!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 7, 2009)

*Headbadge history ?*

Checkout page 33 of "Schwinn bicycles by Jay Pridmore & Jim Hurd". 
Chapter three " Schwinn's Motorcycle Era "  Heading the page is a picture of the Cursive Excelsior headbadge that is identical to the Michigan City badge except for the the script on the banner says " MF by Arnold Schwinn & co. Chicago, U.S.A. "
 It could be that the badges were made by one of the companies, and sold to the other, but it seems strange that this would have been allowed, since we now know that niether company was affiliated with eachother.  
 The guys that could shed some light to this subject are Walter Branche and Scott McCaskey.
 Maybe they can help with this puzzling question.
These kinds of questions are what makes this hobby so interesting. Some of the history may never be known.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 7, 2009)

*Headbadge history ?*

Checkout page 33 of "Schwinn bicycles by Jay Pridmore & Jim Hurd". 
Chapter three " Schwinn's Motorcycle Era "  Heading the page is a picture of the Cursive Excelsior headbadge that is identical to the Michigan City badge except for the the script on the banner says " MF by Arnold Schwinn & co. Chicago, U.S.A. "
 It could be that the badges were made by one of the companies, and sold to the other, but it seems strange that this would have been allowed, since we now know that niether company was affiliated with eachother.  
 The guys that could shed some light to this subject are Walter Branche and Scott McCaskey.
 Maybe they can help with this puzzling question.
These kind of questions are what makes this hobby so interesting. Some of the history may never be known.


----------



## Classicriders (Feb 7, 2009)

H.P. Snyder purchased the Excelsior Manufacturing Plant in Michigan City, Ind. in 1938 and used it as an assembly plant and a midwest shipping hub for bicycles they made for D.P. Harris (Rollfast), Montgomery Wards, etc...  The Hopalong Cassidy bicycles were assembled there.  I have an original factory photograph of the Hoppy assembly line. It is dated Sept 19, 1950.  It is featured in the first issue of Classic Bicycle News.

CR


----------



## mybike1 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Great!*

This is why I love the forums. This has been extremely helpful and much appreciated. Thanks for all the feedback! 
anyone have any info on "REX" bicycles? I've heard that these were produced at the michigan city plant as well, but again... not much info.
I've seen two of them come through my shop, both 100% completely chrome (or nickel plated?) with white grips, white saddles and whitewalls. very high-end looking bikes!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 8, 2009)

*Interesting history.*

This doesn't answer the question as to why the Chicago Excelsior badges and the Michigan City Excelsior badges were of the exact same design, but it is interesting history. Check out this web address;
www.superxowners.com/tech/handbook/section11b_tradition.pdf
 If after you read this, you would like the rest of the story, then in the section portion of the address, just type either 11a or 11c .
 It basically chronicles the blood sweat and tears of the American cycle industry.


----------



## sam (Feb 8, 2009)

could it be that the head badges were ordered from the same company and not a part made at the factory?I've seen lots of old head badges(teens era) thay were the sams stamping with different names.


----------



## mybike1 (Feb 9, 2009)

*and...*

I found a nice example of an early M.C. Excelsior.

http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle415.htm


----------



## trabiman (Dec 31, 2012)

*Looking for pictures of the Excelsior Mfg Co of Michigan City Bicycle, emblem, etc.*

Hello...  I am originally from Michigan City, Indiana.  My Grandfather used to work at the Excelsior Mfg Co of Michigan City.  I am into model railroading and am looking to build a model to represent the bicycle company he used to work for.  I am looking for any pictures or other graphics that I could use to make the sign for the company or as a billboard on the side of the building.  I saw this post and am hoping someone on here could provide me with something I can use for my model.

Thanks in advance,
Brian Harvey



mybike1 said:


> I've been researching Excelsior bicycles made here in my hometown of Michigan City, Indiana for a few years now. It seems they were made from the early 1900's up to the mid 1950's under the Excelsior Mfg. Co. name. I have talked to some former employees and have many pictures and have some great info. anymore info would be appreciated, there doesn't seem to be much available online.
> I do have one frustrating issue. I have seen maybe a hundred of these Excelsiors and I found one headbadge on ebay recently that confuses the heck out of me. All of the Excelsior headbadges that I've seen are basicly the same thing, a big letter E with "Excelsior" running through the middle of it with "Excelsior Mfg. Co. Michigan City IN" near the bottom. The one I saw on ebay was exactly that except the bottom reads " Excelsior Mfg by Excelsior supply co. USA Chicago"
> All my research for far has lead me to believe that Michigan City's Excelsiors had nothing to do with the better known Schwinn Excelsiors but now... I dunno. any help would be appreciated.
> and if you want any info on the M.C. excelsiors let me know. I can supply pictures of the factory and some great pics some bikes, a very old phone book ad, and a picture of a brochure and even a picture of an old Excelsior dealer shop!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome Brian, bri. Someone should be able to assist....Happy New Year!


----------



## fxo550 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hummm? No one know about the excelsior cycle & mfg co. utica N.Y? I got a bicycle from the early 1900's with that headgage & is for sale.


----------



## anders1 (Jun 21, 2018)

mybike1 said:


> I've been researching Excelsior bicycles made here in my hometown of Michigan City, Indiana for a few years now. It seems they were made from the early 1900's up to the mid 1950's under the Excelsior Mfg. Co. name. I have talked to some former employees and have many pictures and have some great info. anymore info would be appreciated, there doesn't seem to be much available online.
> I do have one frustrating issue. I have seen maybe a hundred of these Excelsiors and I found one headbadge on ebay recently that confuses the heck out of me. All of the Excelsior headbadges that I've seen are basicly the same thing, a big letter E with "Excelsior" running through the middle of it with "Excelsior Mfg. Co. Michigan City IN" near the bottom. The one I saw on ebay was exactly that except the bottom reads " Excelsior Mfg by Excelsior supply co. USA Chicago"
> All my research for far has lead me to believe that Michigan City's Excelsiors had nothing to do with the better known Schwinn Excelsiors but now... I dunno. any help would be appreciated.
> and if you want any info on the M.C. excelsiors let me know. I can supply pictures of the factory and some great pics some bikes, a very old phone book ad, and a picture of a brochure and even a picture of an old Excelsior dealer shop!



Do you recognize this badge and have an idea of what era it is from?


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 21, 2018)

Here's the badge on my 1915 schwinn excelsior


----------



## anders1 (Jun 21, 2018)

Oldnut said:


> View attachment 827464 Here's the badge on my 1915 schwinn excelsior



Can I see the rest of the bike to compare? Thanks a lot... Anthony


----------



## anders1 (Jun 22, 2018)

anders1 said:


> Can I see the rest of the bike to compare? Thanks a lot... Anthony



Does anyone have any idea when Excelsior stopped making closed end forks? I’m trying to narrow down what year my bike could have been made, thanks for any input...


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 22, 2018)

Here's more picts


----------



## anders1 (Jun 22, 2018)

Oldnut said:


> View attachment 827816 Here's more picts



Very nice, thanks... Anthony


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 14, 2021)

anders1 said:


> View attachment 827298 View attachment 827299 View attachment 827300 View attachment 827301 View attachment 827302
> Do you recognize this badge and have an idea of what era it is from?



The Excelsior “Cycle” Co. moved from Chicago to Michigan City in 1916, and continued until bankruptcy about 1930. 
*So in between the years 1916 & 1930.*

Excelsior “Cycle” existed for a few years in Chicago, after the Excelsior “Supply” Co. (also Chicago) went bankrupt by delving into motorcycles and automobiles; but your badge does not read “Chicago”.

Excelsior “Manufacturing” Co. arose out of the acquisition of Excelsior “Cycle” by Snyder; but your badge does not read “Manufacturing”.

And your badge does not read “Schwinn”.

Your diamond frame has a serial number with few digits and no letter prefix, this suggests earlier half of that time period.

Also, another member @Lynn43506 appears to have a frame similar to yours. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/excelsior-fork.187801/


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 14, 2021)

A lot of water under the bridge since this thread was started.
One clarification that wasn’t made in the earlier posts, was the reason for competing Excelsior names in the bicycle industry?
Normally lawsuits would abound will such confusion, but the reason both companies operated using the same name, was because the primary purchase of the Excelsior Motor Manufacturing and Supply Company by Arnold Schwinn & Company, was for the motorcycle division.
AS&Co had no interest in the bicycle division, since they already manufactured bicycles.
So the bicycle division was sold to the Chicago Cycle Supply company, which then sold it off to the Michigan City, Indiana interest, which then renamed it, the Excelsior Cycle Company.
My guess, is, that there wasn’t any worries from AS&Co. since they were already well established in the bicycle industry.
So, both companies simultaneously owned the rights to the Excelsior name, since they both originated from the initial purchase of the Excelsior Motor Manufacturing & Supply Company in Chicago.


----------



## Oldnut (Dec 22, 2021)

More pictures


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 22, 2021)

Nice bike.
The ~1916 Excelsior arch bar truss frame bicycle (862653) would be a fine addition to the new thread about Pre-1933 A&S serial numbers.








						Pre '33 AS&CO Serial Number Project | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

Greetings CABE Land and welcome to the Unofficial Pre '33 Schwinn Thread.  This has come up a number of times in other threads and mentioned again yesterday.  Let's get it done!  It's time to put together a collection of all things Pre '33 Schwinn and get a Serial # registry going.    Please...




					thecabe.com


----------

